# Final horse inspection



## ALO (30 July 2012)

Does anyone know whereabouts the final trot up will be held in Greenwich tomorrow?am aiming to get there early to watch!


----------



## Deborahm (30 July 2012)

Not sure where but husband found something that says its at 8.30


----------



## merlin84 (30 July 2012)

It's 8.15 inside the venue- I got an email from London2012 this eve telling me...


----------



## KingfisherBlue (30 July 2012)

merlin84 said:



			It's 8.15 inside the venue- I got an email from London2012 this eve telling me...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, same here 

It'll be held in the main arena.


----------

